# Pro Master vs Transit?



## Blackhawk

I have really wanted to get one of the new Dodge ProMasters but after reading how troublesome they have been I am scared. I cannot not afford for a new truck to be off the road, the very reason I am in the market for a new rig.

Opinion on the new promaster or ford transits? Maybe just will get another Chevy Express with a KUV body on it.


----------



## Plumbergeek

I guess I'm going backwards.....looking at a 12'-2006-2009 step van & away from my GM 14' box van.


----------



## Unclog1776

Blackhawk said:


> I have really wanted to get one of the new Dodge ProMasters but after reading how troublesome they have been I am scared. I cannot not afford for a new truck to be off the road, the very reason I am in the market for a new rig. Opinion on the new promaster or ford transits? Maybe just will get another Chevy Express with a KUV body on it.


So far I love the transit. Dodge scared me away with how fast and how much their sprinters rusted out. 

I was a little weary of it only be a 6 banger motor and the small wheels but one thing it does not lack is power when you need it. Very smooth ride I get lots of compliments from customers as well.


----------



## Plumber

Multi-tasking here, sorry. Mercedes has that Sprinter dealie that is $55,000 all tricked out. Figure $50,000 with breaks.
A major player here has a fleet of them and if they buy them, it must be good. Of course, they net more in a week than I do in a year....................

Here's what I always thought I needed:


----------



## dclarke

I'm in a transit now. Only have a few thousand miles with it but so far I love this thing. Smooth. Quiet. Coming for on 06 e250 which I absolutely hated.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

dclarke said:


> I'm in a transit now. Only have a few thousand miles with it but so far I love this thing. Smooth. Quiet. Coming for on 06 e250 which I absolutely hated.



same here , i have an 06 e-150 , sometimes when i step on the gas to pass people it only revs the engine , and have to take my foot off pedal and step again to get the tranny to go..only has 75k on it...but i love the transit. true workhorse. i beleive the transit and nissan envy are the best service vans on the road


----------



## Drain Pro

I'm a Ford truck guy through and through. Fords have always done right by me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones

I'm replacing the fleet with Ford Transits (NOT THE CONNECTS).

For HVAC & electric service I think I'm going to get the Transit medium length (148"), medium height *250's*.

I'm just not sure what I should get for the plumbing department, but I'm thinking I should get the *350's* not the *250's*?

What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## GREENPLUM

bjones said:


> I'm replacing the fleet with Ford Transits (NOT THE CONNECTS).
> 
> For HVAC & electric service I think I'm going to get the Transit medium length (148"), medium height *250's*.
> 
> I'm just not sure what I should get for the plumbing department, but I'm thinking I should get the *350's* not the *250's*?
> 
> What do you guys and gals think?


Get the KUV


----------



## dclarke

wire is extremely heavy. May wanna get a bigger one for electric. Hvac is probably good with a 150. I'm in a medium length/height 150 for plumbing. Not sure what it weighs loaded


----------



## bjones

dclarke said:


> wire is extremely heavy. May wanna get a bigger one for electric. Hvac is probably good with a 150. I'm in a medium length/height 150 for plumbing. Not sure what it weighs loaded


Wasn't aware they made them in a 150. 

Your in a 150? Sure you don't mean a 250?


----------



## dclarke

Transit 150


----------



## Unclog1776

dclarke said:


> Transit 150


They look exactly like the 250. Most service ones are de-badged for logos


----------



## plungerboy

I really like our box trucks. I don't see myself going to a small European van. 

The next truck I get will be a 17'


----------



## PPRI

Really Scott? Heck I'm thinking of getting one and I've never had anything smaller than a chassis cab crew dually. I think they look handy as heck.


----------



## plungerboy

PPRI said:


> Really Scott? Heck I'm thinking of getting one and I've never had anything smaller than a chassis cab crew dually. I think they look handy as heck.


I just like having everything and not going to the supply house.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

kuv transit 350 is where its at


----------



## plungerboy

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> kuv transit 350 is where its at


 I'm sorry but it seems every kuv looks to have rusted out hinges and door panels. My fiberglass or aluminum box looks good 9 years later and my tool stay dry too. I would agree they look awesome and it might be nice to not walk up 2 step every time to get a tool but I like my square footage and getting a nice image/logo is easier. I don't think I could give it up but to each his own. I personally think the best truck in the world is... One that is paid for.


----------



## BPlumbing

*promaster*

I bought a 2015 2500 promaster, so far it is great, only 6500km on it. I looked at the transit and sprinter and promaster, and for the money I spent on the promaster I think it was worth it. It was definitely cheaper and had a better interest rate. It has a full 12' in the cargo area for pipe, carries all the tools and material no problem. 
If the front wheel drive works well in the snow, I will be switching all of the trucks over to promaster. Unless the repair bills are too much, I will test this one out.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

plungerboy said:


> I'm sorry but it seems every kuv looks to have rusted out hinges and door panels. My fiberglass or aluminum box looks good 9 years later and my tool stay dry too. I would agree they look awesome and it might be nice to not walk up 2 step every time to get a tool but I like my square footage and getting a nice image/logo is easier. I don't think I could give it up but to each his own. I personally think the best truck in the world is... One that is paid for.
> View attachment 68209



here in arizona we never get rust :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz

Well, my Sprinter finally is being junked. The transmission is acting up and will cost way more than the truck is worth to fix. So I looked at the Ford Transit, they are nice but the dealerships around here are full of ashholes. A Mercedes Sprinter are very nice but super expensive. 

I know I have knocked the ProMaster due to the fact it's a rebadged Fiat, but it was a deal we couldn't pass up. So I am now a proud owner of a 2015 Promaster 2500 tall 159" wheel base van with the Diesel. Waiting on the upfitter to get the WeatherGuard bin package in. Once they come in I will post pictures of the package. 

One thing I did do to it is to install a lock on the fuel door. The fuel door is plastic and can easily be broken if someone is inclined to do so, but it will also give me an indication that someone tampered with it.


----------



## PPRI

Nice looking rig. We looked at the diesel promasters but the self clutching transmission turned me off. I'm looking at a cutaway Chevy g3500 with a duramax right now to replace my pickup.


----------



## chonkie

SewerRatz said:


> One thing I did do to it is to install a lock on the fuel door. The fuel door is plastic and can easily be broken if someone is inclined to do so, but it will also give me an indication that someone tampered with it.


Check out locking gas caps. 

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=295437


----------



## SewerRatz

chonkie said:


> Check out locking gas caps.
> 
> http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=295437


There is also a DEF fluid fill and now locking cap for it available. I like my idea this way if someone did tamper with it I would see a broken fuel door and know right away. With a locking fuel cap, I wouldn't realize someone tampered with it till the next time I fill up. 

Plus the fact the cap is for a gasoline model. There isn't one for the diesel on Rock Auto.


----------



## chonkie

I was figuring to use one as a backup to the lock on the door. Sorry, I didn't pay attention to gas or diesel.

I must say, it's odd to see a service vehicle not in white. I like the red.


----------



## SewerRatz

Now I need to figure out how to letter it up. I had a red 1996 GMC pickup that I traded for a 1998 Chevy deep red van. In 2004 I was broadsided and the van rolled and flipped end over end. Replaced it with the white 2004 Sprinter which started rusting out in less than a year and the dealership would not honor the rust warranty. Now I am back in a red van. 

The ProMaster site shows a bright yellow as an option, but not available till late 2016. I would of bought a bright yellow one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dpeckplb

A buddy of mine has a body shop and shooting the breeze with him on Saturday I was checking out a promaster. He has had it in the body shop for 4 months after it was sideswiped waiting on parts. It's a unfair comparison due to it being new but if I was in a accident then I'd be wanting my truck back in a week or two, not 4 months.


----------



## gear junkie

Good to see this Ron, hopefully the new van brings you much success!!!


----------



## plbgbiz

Sweet rig Ron!


----------



## Will

I like my Promaster 3500 so far. I got 22,000 miles so far with no issues(knock on wood). Only thing about it that I don't like is the door hinges are weak. On the passenger and driver door, the bolts have to be tighened up from time to time, and the rear door cable I had to fortify to make stronger. 

One thing I do love about this van is everything is so simple to get to and work on if ever need. I love the diesel engine so far. I think the Iveco diesel in the Promaster is going to prove to be a bulletproof engine. It is basically a inline 4 Cummins.


----------



## SewerRatz

Will said:


> I like my Promaster 3500 so far. I got 22,000 miles so far with no issues(knock on wood). Only thing about it that I don't like is the door hinges are weak. On the passenger and driver door, the bolts have to be tighened up from time to time, and the rear door cable I had to fortify to make stronger.
> 
> One thing I do love about this van is everything is so simple to get to and work on if ever need. I love the diesel engine so far. I think the Iveco diesel in the Promaster is going to prove to be a bulletproof engine. It is basically a inline 4 Cummins.


I just clocked 800 miles on mine, and got a flashing Electronic Fuel Control light, and a check engine light about the EGR valve. Dealer gave me a Jeep as a loaner till they can get a mechanic to look at it. Other than that it has been driving great, I really enjoy tooling around in it.


----------



## Plumber

SewerRatz said:


> I just clocked 800 miles on mine, and got a flashing Electronic Fuel Control light, and a check engine light about the EGR valve. Dealer gave me a Jeep as a loaner till they can get a mechanic to look at it. Other than that it has been driving great, I really enjoy tooling around in it.


Wait what.

Your new work truck has failed and the dealer gave you a jeep to work out of?


----------



## gear junkie

SewerRatz said:


> I just clocked 800 miles on mine, and got a flashing Electronic Fuel Control light, and a check engine light about the EGR valve. Dealer gave me a Jeep as a loaner till they can get a mechanic to look at it. Other than that it has been driving great, I really enjoy tooling around in it.


WTF! Why the hell did you accept a jeep?


----------



## SewerRatz

The deal was if the repair was to take more than a day they would of rented me a work van from Enterprise. It turned out the PCM and BCM needed updated software. I got the truck back late this afternoon and ran three calls with it for a bit over 200 miles. No more check engine light and no more electronic fuel module light. 

This dealer I bought the van from has a really good service department.... way better than the local dealer I was using for the Sprinter.


----------



## gear junkie

glad to hear it was an easy fix.


----------



## Drain Pro

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

